# Wobust Wheel



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok everyone. I am going to order a Wodent Wheel from Kim's Ark, and I wanted to hear what you think. 

Situation: I have 5 girls in my FN, and after the boys are neutered + 3 weeks, they will be joining them (their first appointment is on wednesday). So I wanted to order a Senior for the girls, which is recommended for lady ratties but I was wondering if it would be safe for the girls to run in a Wobust Wheel. It says the Wobust Wheel is best for larger male ratties but I just wanted to know if anyone had experience with using the Wobust for smaller ratties as well. 

I figure if it's safe I will just order the Wobust but even if it's not recommended both wheels would be in the cage, so the girls might end up running in the Wobust anyway......

Anyhoo I'd like to order as soon as possible, so whatcha think?


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't have any Wodent Wheels, but I don't see why the Wobust wouldn't be okay for females too. Maybe what they say about genders is more of a smallest size guideline? Usually females are smaller so they're okay in the smaller one that would be too small for a male. I've been planning on getting a Wobust or a 12" Silent Spinner, even before I got my big wheel-loving boy and only had girls ^_^


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

I think the Wobust would be fine for you girls. Most of the time the problem is having a wheel that is too small. I don't think it would cause any physical harm if the wheel is too big. But maybe someone else here would know better!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm using a Wobust Wheels for a cage of 5 ladies. They love it because sometimes they'll run together and there's plenty of room to do so.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone else!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

Awesome! Well I don't have to get two wheels, which will save money.....now I just have to decide on a color  I'm thinking L. Blue, Yellow, or Lavender!


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Personally, I dislike Wodent Wheels. They're hard to clean (you have to completely take them apart), and I don't like how enclosed they are. I LOVE Silent Spinners, though! In my opinion, they're the best


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL, I totally was there, Night... But recently I've had a heck of a time with noisy and broken Silent Spinners. We got the Wodent Wheel in from a donation, and I totally love it best for the 5 girls. They're so messy, but the WW cleans best.

My favorite wheel of all, though, has to be the Super Pets with the mesh wire. Some people are iffy about them, but Marty [mouse] had one finally [we've tried them all with him] and not only does he like it best, but it's by FAR the easiest to clean.

I think everyone has their favorite wheel. Too bad you can't "test run" [pun!] them all.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah, any sort of solid running wheel with mice is... bad. Back when I only had three mice, I had two Silent Spinners. After only a few hours, it seriously looked as though they pooped enough for a week on them, and then set them on fire. I had to clean them every other day by soaking them in hot, HOT water with Comet. Now I have two purple mesh wheels - much easier!

BOY, THAT TEST RUN PUN WAS A DOOZIE!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

oh boy....... I hadn't thought about cleaning..........OH well I could stick mine in the dishwasher, so perhaps it wouldn't be too bad! 

But I have been going back and forth between Silent Spinner and Wodent Wheel.....

Anyone else have experience with one or both?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

In my experience, the Silent Spinner doesn't always stay silent.  I've found that with most wheels, though, so that's not just a SS thing. It's decently easy to wash. I had one that came off the stand and once it did, it never stayed on there well after that. I couldn't hang it anymore if I wanted, because the wheel would pop off with any weight. That COULD be a fluke, and it was just one out of a handful I've had. One other thing I've found is sometimes the wheels and stands, after a lot of use, are kinda titled (I think the wire bends/bows a bit).

The Wodent Wheel does need to be taken apart to clean, but I personally find it very easy to clean. The girls I've referred to are very messy girls, and I've found the Wodent Wheel the easiest to clean in terms of them. It's not so bad to take apart and clean, though putting it back together can sometimes be a pain (you have to line everything up just so).

It's totally something that you have to try out... I'm sure you'll probably go through a few before finding a favorite. 

I'll tell you my experience with the Super Pet wheels, too.

I hate the Comfort Wheels, though there are people who do like them. Too noisy, always, in my book. Too flimsy. I mean, it's solid, but there's something about the construction that I just don't like.

The mesh wheels (Run Around, I think they are called), some people area weary of. Many of us are pretty sure they're safe, though. I, personally, really like them. I think they are rather quiet (in my experience) and nice. Easy to clean, easier then the solid wheels, I think. Stuff doesn't get trapped as much, just wipe off pretty much.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I only have experience with the Comfort Wheel I have, and I hate it ^^; It is loud, and it is flimsy. When Rokk gets in it, it bends down under his weight, so I had a hard time finding a good height off the ground to put it where he could still run, but not feel unsafe. My mouse also has a Comfort Wheel, and it keeps me up at night ^^; I like it for him because he's light enough where it doesn't bend down, and it's easy to just wipe off (which I have to do every day.. he's a messy little guy )

As for the mesh wheels, aren't they harder to clean? I mean, stuff will just fall through (Jellybean tends to pee while she runs -.-), but then don't you have to clean it better in between the mesh? With the solid wheels, I can just wipe it off and it's good to go. But wouldn't stuff kind of build up in between the mesh parts?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Honestly, you'd think so, but I haven't encountered any cleaning problems at all. I rinse any gunk off, soak for a minute, then wipe down. No problems. I never have to scrub at any stubborn spots like I sometimes do on the solid wheels.

Could just be me, though. Night?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

{{{slaps forehead}}}}

Kimmiekins do you run Kim's Ark?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

No, Rattie Love Rescue.  It's in my signature. Kim's Ark is on the East Coast.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

{{{smacks head again}}} 

uhhh i feel so dense!  


EAST COAST BABY!!! LOL


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

LOL, it's okay!! No harm done.


----------

